# Missing friend



## Mady (Apr 16, 2007)

My friend Julissa seperated from me at a chicago el line stop and i never saw her again, everyones freaking out about what happened to her, and if anyone around that area has any clue where she might be id appreciate to know if shes ok, whether or not you actually tell me where she is doesn't matter. Shes really short blonde hair and has a septum peircing. Shes a regular squatter and traveler so i figure she might run into someone whos on here. thanks for your time.

Post edited by: Mady, at: 2007/04/16 07:37


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 16, 2007)

Uh I really don't think missing people should be discussed in detail on this site. It could bring the wrong people here, especially anything about kidnapping. I understand it sucks your friend went missing but somethings were not meant for the web.

If you're seriously worried about your friend, either go to a legit group to help find her or run. I say run because if you're being accused of kidnapping a minor you might have some serious shit coming your way.

Post edited by: FrumpyWatkins, at: 2007/04/16 07:12


----------



## Mady (Apr 16, 2007)

I have contacted tons of legit organizations, and am doing way more than just posting this, but I'm going to implement every means necessary in order to make sure someone is ok. I am not forcing anyone to do anything, and if our community isn't here to help with situations like this i cant imagine what it is here for. I know you love to post elitist dick comments on everything i post but now is not the time. If you don't want to help then shut the fuck up and keep your opinion to yourself. Thanks to everyone else who has sent me concerned private messages to help out. Security culture is important but i haven't violated anything by asking the community to help out.

I will however edit some of the details out just in case. Im sorry I am just really freaked out.

Post edited by: Mady, at: 2007/04/16 07:36


----------



## bananathrash (Apr 16, 2007)

feisty! and good luck!

Post edited by: bananathrash, at: 2007/04/16 08:46


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Apr 16, 2007)

*Mady wrote:*


> My friend Julissa seperated from me at a chicago el line stop and i never saw her again, everyones freaking out about what happened to her, and if anyone around that area has any clue where she might be id appreciate to know if shes ok, whether or not you actually tell me where she is doesn't matter. Shes really short blonde hair and has a septum peircing. Shes a regular squatter and traveler so i figure she might run into someone whos on here. thanks for your time.
> 
> Post edited by: Mady, at: 2007/04/16 07:37



Agreed... 

Mr. Watkins, I fail to see any legitimate point in your reply. I'm not even sure what kind of "wrong people" you might be referring to... cops? Unlikely. And she did mention that this girl is a regular traveler, so your assumption that she may have been technically kidnapped is quite a stretch. I'll also add that you do come off as very elitest in all of your posts. It's almost as if we can't post anything without it being over the line by your standards. There was no harm done through Mady's post, so why not just ignore it if you aren't concerned with the issue at hand and especially if you don't have any suggestions as to how Mady could go about finding her?(Note: "legit organizations" is not specific, and definitely not helpful).


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 16, 2007)

*Mady wrote:*


> I have contacted tons of legit organizations, and am doing way more than just posting this, but I'm going to implement every means necessary in order to make sure someone is ok. I am not forcing anyone to do anything, and if our community isn't here to help with situations like this i cant imagine what it is here for. I know you love to post elitist dick comments on everything i post but now is not the time. If you don't want to help then shut the fuck up and keep your opinion to yourself. Thanks to everyone else who has sent me concerned private messages to help out. Security culture is important but i haven't violated anything by asking the community to help out.
> 
> I will however edit some of the details out just in case. Im sorry I am just really freaked out.
> 
> Post edited by: Mady, at: 2007/04/16 07:36



What elitist dick comments have I posted? I simply warned about posting things about kidnapping and the such? Also if I did make an "elitist dick" post, why did you flip out but than proceed to take my advice? I'm not trying to be a fucker about this, I feel genuine concern for your missing friend. All I'm saying is go about looking for her in a safer more leveled headed manner. 

If you haven't already, try these:

http://www.missingkids.com/missingk...act=usMapSearch&missState=IL&searchLang=en_US
http://www.cityofchicago.org/city/w...ityName=Human+Services&entityNameEnumValue=24
http://www.isp.state.il.us/crime/missing.cfm

I know the last one is the police, but they may be helpful in a situation like this, just don't say anything about KIDNAPPING.

Next time don't explode when someone corrects an action of yours, they may not be helpful like I just was.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 16, 2007)

*CaseyCatastrophe wrote:*


> *Mady wrote:*
> My friend Julissa seperated from me...is not specific, and definitely not helpful).
> 
> Well your post reaming me out was at the same time as mine with "valid" suggestions, so you can delete your little rant because you're being just as "elitest and dick" as I supposedly am. I'm not trying to get on anyones case about what they post, just be smart about it. Coming to a forum and saying you are an accused kidnapper is not a good idea, I know it was said innocently but that's is not a smart thing to say.


----------



## Mady (Apr 16, 2007)

There are nicer ways to go about doing things, and it seems like every post i make you have something rude to say about it. If your legitimately trying to help i would say "maybe you shouldnt mention specifics" but you made it out to seem as if i actually did kidnap her, and thats uncalled for.
Thank you for the actual organizations, the police are already involved unfortunately. 



Post edited by: Mady, at: 2007/04/16 12:54

Post edited by: Mady, at: 2007/04/16 12:55


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 16, 2007)

If you could direct me to these posts, I'm curious to see them. I'm sorry but I've honestly never seen you on StP before and if I did say something "elitist" in the past please do tell.


----------



## Cush (Apr 16, 2007)

STOP ARGUING!

neither of you are acting like elitists. both of you, on the other hand are acting like third grade fucking kids arguing over a toy on the playground. get over yourselves. someone is in a seriously fucked up situation and your'e bickering. less talk, more helping people out. watch eachother's backs. don't stab eachother in thier back.


----------



## Mady (Apr 26, 2007)

Found! Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Line (Apr 26, 2007)

thats good was she lost and out of touch or something actually bad happen


----------



## Mady (Apr 27, 2007)

She got lost and had no fone or money or contacts ; ; Shes fine though. Thanks for concerns!


----------



## Cush (Apr 27, 2007)

mady, how exactly did you find her/she find you. i just think it could be usefull to know in case anyone else ever gets caught in a similar situation.


----------

